# Any Ideas on Trek Madone 10 Release?



## Dagger9903 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just wondering what the typical 'vintage' length of a Trek Madone series is. Looks like the M7 was produced from 2012/13-2015? Would that imply that the M10 would be on deck for a 2017 announcement? Is there a typical? Would we start seeing prototypes in 2017?


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

I wouldn't think there would be anything this year. They haven't redone the Emonda yet and the Madone is still "Hot Stuff".


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Probably 2019. The Madone 9 is still new and still leading edge.


----------

